# Another Fountain Thread



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

I am on my search for a water fountain as my kittens have learned it's fun to knock over the current water bowl any time mommy fills it up.

I already used the search engine looking for threads but did not find the answers I am looking (personal opinions) for certain ones I am looking at. 

GOAL:

Quiet
Attractive
Easy to clean
Durable
Cost effective


I am going to post links of current ones that catch my eye, let me know what you think of it or if you have it and can give me some insight! If you do not see the one you currently have (and love) please feel free to post the one you have!

Drinkwell Platinum

Drinkwell 360

Pioneer Pet "Raindrop"

Petmate Freshflow


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I use this one: PETCO Automatic Cat Water Fountain at PETCO

It has a nice quiet hum to it that I quite like. The only time it makes an awful racket is when the water level gets too low, then it gets very angry. I don't know if all fountains come apart but I like that I can break the entire thing down into 3 pieces (two bowls and cord/filter) and I can put two of them on the top rack of the dishwasher. I'm a bit germ obsessed so I wash it once a week and it's lasted for about 4 years now.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the bottom one (the petflow) in beige. I HATE that thing. It's quiet, yes, attractive, another plus, BUT if you don't clean it out every other day or so, the waterflow becomes a small trickle. Same goes if any fur gets stuck in the little grate where the intake is. Mine still works and it's in the closet. I just can't be bothered with it!

Since I feed half raw and half canned, I just add water to their meals. They think it's gravy and they drink more this way than they ever did with that horrible contraption. But please, don't let my opinion dissuade you if you have your heart set on it.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Amazon.com: Pioneer Fountain Big Max- Stainless Steel: Home & Garden

This is the one I use, a Pioneer Fountain Big Max. It's quite large, big enough for two cats to drink out of comfortably. Nice heavy construction, easy to clean (stainless steel), and won't tip over! My six cats liked it so much that I bought a second one.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

The "Big Max" is a bit too large for my liking, LOL. It is going in my room so size is *slightly* an issue.

What is you guys' opinion on plastic vs stainless steel or ceramic? The only ones I see that aren't plastic are Pioneer pet. I am a bit afraid that my cats will be able to tip over the raindrop one.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Any one else?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

6cats4me said:


> Amazon.com: Pioneer Fountain Big Max- Stainless Steel: Home & Garden
> 
> This is the one I use, a Pioneer Fountain Big Max. It's quite large, big enough for two cats to drink out of comfortably. Nice heavy construction, easy to clean (stainless steel), and won't tip over! My six cats liked it so much that I bought a second one.


Im quiet taken with this. Where is the reservour? I like that it is stainless.

My Platinum fountain, which is plastic, always feels like I need to get bacteria out of it.. I wash it once a week. I wash my water bowls and food bowls once a day.

Bottom line is buy what ever gets your cat to drink the water it needs to stay healthy.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Im quiet taken with this. Where is the reservour? I like that it is stainless.


This is one of the easiest fountains I've had to maintain. You simply add water right to the dish itself and the water lightly flows from the raised stainless steel fountain part. The filters last up to four weeks depending upon the water in your area. 

I like this size because it allows plenty of room for the cat to drink from the bowl part or the fountain part with no problem.

Very very easy to keep clean. I like the stainless steel so much that I even switched from ceramic/glass to stainless steel for their food dishes.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

They have a smaller stainless steel one as well:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We have the Drinkwell Platinum. It is an awesome product but complicated to clean.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Cat Fountain - $14.00
Entertaining the cats for an hour straight and counting - priceless. 

YouTube - ‪Boogieee‬‏


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL! Cute video, cute cats, cute fountain! What brand is it?


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Its Cats Rule. I found it at target on clearance for $14.00, can't beat that.  I figured if it was too tacky, I'd just return it but so far it's completely silent aside from the water, I love it. Very soothing!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I got one from Whisker City (brand) I hate it! Its noisy and sputters.

The kittens like it but Sasha hated it as much as I did. She is back to her regular plain old water dish. 

I do like the idea of adding a little extra water to canned food. I never thought of doing that! I worry about Sasha as she is getting old. She is on Canned Wellness Core but adding a little extra water wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the Drinkwell Platinum, its awsome, not to noisy (its in the kitchen next to the fridge and the fridge is louder then it...) and for 2 cats it lasts a week. I thought it would last longer, but my cats are at it all the time. It makes me feel like a horrible owner before when I would give them a small bowl and it wouldnt even be half empty at the end of the day....

just remember to clean it. I always take it apart each week and clean it. then refill. perfect timing cuz the water got low enough that it needed to be refilled anyways. so two birds, one stone. takes 5 mins.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

I have the Drinkwell Platinum as well and it is very quiet but not the easiest I have ever owned to clean. I take mine apart once a week as well to clean.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

This is the one I have. It's very quiet and easy to maintain. I clean it every week to 10 days and change the filter every 30-60 days.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a Drinkwell Platinum, but stopped using it because it was so loud. I bought a Cat Mate fountain which the cats liked because it had little pools where they could drink without being splashed. I HATED it!! 

The pump would gather hair, other stuff in no time and if you didn't clean it every couple of days it would start to get slimy. I had one cat develop diarrhea and I am convinced it is because the water was growing things.

I am back to the Drinkwell for now, but I am on the search for something that is not plastic (no dishwasher here, so I use bleach in the water, but still...).


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I just watched the video for the Pioneer fountain and have to say that I love Wilson. He barely moved during the entire time.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been back and forth on what fountain to buy. I knew I didn't want plastic, since I read about bacteria issues. I ended up ordering the Pioneer raindrop in ceramic. Now I'm just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------

